# How to connect?



## rajwansh2003 (Aug 22, 2009)

I am having a pc and laptop.
PC with Wireless-G PCI Adapter WG311 and Lenovo in build Wi-Fi.

I am using EVDO 2.4 Mbps net connection.

How can i use internet on both the computers?

OS: XP, Vista and Windows 7 in both.


----------



## awww (Aug 22, 2009)

have you tried to connect the pc in ADHOC mode with laptop and connect to the internet?
i think it should work


----------



## rajwansh2003 (Aug 22, 2009)

thanks but in my laptop it say can not create account


----------



## awww (Aug 22, 2009)

rajwansh2003 said:


> thanks but in my laptop it say can not create account



im not sure why that is 
hope someone else could help you on this.


----------

